# Forester Carving Bars



## Brushwacker (Jul 5, 2010)

Anybody know if they are any good or are they not worth the money ?
I never done any carving and doubt I'd do very well but would like to do a little any way. Thought maybe I could constuct a few useful items and use some carving here and there.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 5, 2010)

Please do not click that link that papper782 posted it is a virus attached link thanks 
calvin


----------

